# Missed huffman on eBay



## Oldnut (Jul 7, 2013)

This 40 huffman sold for 1200 buy it now on eBay.ha looked at the pictures great tank-rough- ass,bike hmm should I get it?went to bid it's gone maybe I was lucky


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 7, 2013)

That was at least the second time around for that bike. I gave it some serious consideration but I just couldn't seem to get excited enough about it to cough up the $1300+ it would have cost to own it.  I like last weeks black Huffman better even though it was tankless.


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 7, 2013)

*Huffman*

The black huffman was a lot better that would have been a 1500 + bike with a tank


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 7, 2013)

Its still available... http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940-Huffman-Long-Tank-Boys-Bicycle-/161061093459


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 7, 2013)

*Huffman*

Relisted? Hmm a little fishy.whats it really worth 8-900 ?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 7, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> Relisted? Hmm a little fishy.whats it really worth 8-900 ?




Yeah, for just the tank... its a fair price, if I could pick it up I'd probably pull the trigger.  It doesn't even appear to have been relisted from what I can tell.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 7, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Yeah, for just the tank... its a fair price, if I could pick it up I'd probably pull the trigger.  It doesn't even appear to have been relisted from what I can tell.




I have heard that before. The complete bike in that condition is about $800-$900 tops. I was told that about a Monark Super Cruiser, that it was worth the $1600 the seller wanted for the bike. Since then I haven't seen one Monark in original condition command over $1000 on Ebay or the CABE. Ebay is a good indicator of what these bikes are worth.


----------



## RJWess (Jul 7, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> I have heard that before. The complete bike in that condition is about $800-$900 tops. I was told that about a Monark Super Cruiser, that it was worth the $1600 the seller wanted for the bike. Since then I haven't seen one Monark in original condition command over $1000 on Ebay or the CABE. Ebay is a good indicator of what these bikes are worth.




I agree with you $800 to $900 max. To me the only value on the bike is the tank. The rest of the bike is just ordinary.


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 7, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> . ....Ebay is a good indicator of what these bikes are worth.




I agree that Ebay is a good indicator and maybe the best indicator.  I *think* this ran to completion once and did not bring the reserve(??)

Oftentimes, people knowledgable in a hobby can agree on a "value", but unfortunately for the seller, they aren't buying.  This is a very shallow "market".  The price is set by 2 people - the 2 highest bidders in the world.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 8, 2013)

*$800*

$800 max . You would have to be pretty desperate to buy this for $1200. These tanks are not easy to find but there value is realistically $400 range. People who try to sell them for more is what drives the price up and there are idiots out there that would pay it.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 8, 2013)

*!*

The 1940 western flyer that was listed a few weeks back and was taken down was a much better bike , even though it had been painted.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 8, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> $800 max . You would have to be pretty desperate to buy this for $1200. These tanks are not easy to find but there value is realistically $400 range. People who try to sell them for more is what drives the price up and there are idiots out there that would pay it.




Hey I'm one of those idiots your talking about, I'd pay at least $600 for one.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 9, 2013)

*!*

God the fork is so jacked up on that thing.


----------

